# What symptoms should you have at 11DPO



## saffiya

Iam having some cramping on and off but no major symptoms and ladies i just wanna know have anyone been having symptoms yet or is it still to early


----------



## piya

saffiya said:


> Iam having some cramping on and off but no major symptoms and ladies i just wanna know have anyone been having symptoms yet or is it still to early

I am also 11 DPO, my symptoms include-
tender BB,so much that i cant hug my DH Properly
Cramps in lower abdomen
nausea when i get up which goes away as i eat something
too much hunger which i cannt control


these are also PMS signs. so????
waiting with fingers crossed.


----------



## tabletop

Hey hun, I'm 11 DPO today as well and I started to get symptoms ever since 1 DPO :)
These were, cramping (sometimes quite painful), runny- stuff nose, nausea and dizzy spells for a couple of days but they are less intense on some days, a sort of heavy feeling in my abdomen, increasingly tender BB's and nips (hubby has also said they have gotten bigger), bloating, yellow snotty cm, a little fatigue and I seem to be busting for a pee more often, even though when I do... relieve myself, there is hardly anything in there... sorry TMI :blush:
But today, they seems to have all but disappeared apart from the tender BB's and runny nose, so I am pretty sure the :witch: will be showing her ugly face soon. AF is due on the 1st Feb, hope she skips you this month.
:dust: to you and best wishes on your journey to motherhood love xx


----------



## saffiya

piya said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Iam having some cramping on and off but no major symptoms and ladies i just wanna know have anyone been having symptoms yet or is it still to early
> 
> I am also 11 DPO, my symptoms include-
> tender BB,so much that i cant hug my DH Properly
> Cramps in lower abdomen
> nausea when i get up which goes away as i eat something
> too much hunger which i cannt control
> 
> 
> these are also PMS signs. so????
> waiting with fingers crossed.Click to expand...

I was having some mild cramping on and off yesterday and i was a little nausea yesterday but that was it... Thats why i was like maybe i am out this month because i really dont have any symptoms yet of pregnancy and also so ppl say that i may not get symptoms yet but i am going monday to get my blood test and fx hoping its a bfp.... when are you going to test? i also notice that i am a lot more gassy then usual and using the bathroom a lot more


----------



## saffiya

tabletop said:


> Hey hun, I'm 11 DPO today as well and I started to get symptoms ever since 1 DPO :)
> These were, cramping (sometimes quite painful), runny- stuff nose, nausea and dizzy spells for a couple of days but they are less intense on some days, a sort of heavy feeling in my abdomen, increasingly tender BB's and nips (hubby has also said they have gotten bigger), bloating, yellow snotty cm, a little fatigue and I seem to be busting for a pee more often, even though when I do... relieve myself, there is hardly anything in there... sorry TMI :blush:
> But today, they seems to have all but disappeared apart from the tender BB's and runny nose, so I am pretty sure the :witch: will be showing her ugly face soon. AF is due on the 1st Feb, hope she skips you this month.
> :dust: to you and best wishes on your journey to motherhood love xx

Hello and thank you for the advice and yes i have been also going to the bathroom a lot and also i have been very gassy. I notice that i get nausea on and off and i be very tired. i havent had sore bb's since 9dpo. so i dont know i am trying to stay positive and hope for the best... You said that you have pressure in your lower abdomen and i have that too which also feel like pressure on the bladder... when are you going to test?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I am 11DPO also. The cramping has stopped a couple of days ago and i had what i thought was IB a few days ago. BB are sore-i am wearing a sports bra. Also when i have to pee its not that much but feels like it should be more. Still a little tired but DB has been pushing extra sleep on me the past couple of days. i have also been more emotional & weepy today. IDK if i am just reaching or what. all bfn's so far. af due either monday or wednesday depending on which calendar. :shrug:


----------



## saffiya

Bonnie1990 said:


> I am 11DPO also. The cramping has stopped a couple of days ago and i had what i thought was IB a few days ago. BB are sore-i am wearing a sports bra. Also when i have to pee its not that much but feels like it should be more. Still a little tired but DB has been pushing extra sleep on me the past couple of days. i have also been more emotional & weepy today. IDK if i am just reaching or what. all bfn's so far. af due either monday or wednesday depending on which calendar. :shrug:

I am now 12dpo and i have nausea on and off and cramping is still the same. Today i have been having some light pains on my side... I try not to pay to much attention to the symptoms because that can also signs of af. But i go to get my first beta on monday so i am happy and scared at the same time. How long have you been ttc? I also have been urinating a lot and it feels like pressure down there.. I can have a glass of water and 10 minutes later i have to go to the bathroom... this 2ww can be hard lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

saffiya said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I am 11DPO also. The cramping has stopped a couple of days ago and i had what i thought was IB a few days ago. BB are sore-i am wearing a sports bra. Also when i have to pee its not that much but feels like it should be more. Still a little tired but DB has been pushing extra sleep on me the past couple of days. i have also been more emotional & weepy today. IDK if i am just reaching or what. all bfn's so far. af due either monday or wednesday depending on which calendar. :shrug:
> 
> I am now 12dpo and i have nausea on and off and cramping is still the same. Today i have been having some light pains on my side... I try not to pay to much attention to the symptoms because that can also signs of af. But i go to get my first beta on monday so i am happy and scared at the same time. How long have you been ttc? I also have been urinating a lot and it feels like pressure down there.. I can have a glass of water and 10 minutes later i have to go to the bathroom... this 2ww can be hard lolClick to expand...

This is my first month after 18 years. I hate this TWW. 
You?


----------



## saffiya

Bonnie1990 said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I am 11DPO also. The cramping has stopped a couple of days ago and i had what i thought was IB a few days ago. BB are sore-i am wearing a sports bra. Also when i have to pee its not that much but feels like it should be more. Still a little tired but DB has been pushing extra sleep on me the past couple of days. i have also been more emotional & weepy today. IDK if i am just reaching or what. all bfn's so far. af due either monday or wednesday depending on which calendar. :shrug:
> 
> I am now 12dpo and i have nausea on and off and cramping is still the same. Today i have been having some light pains on my side... I try not to pay to much attention to the symptoms because that can also signs of af. But i go to get my first beta on monday so i am happy and scared at the same time. How long have you been ttc? I also have been urinating a lot and it feels like pressure down there.. I can have a glass of water and 10 minutes later i have to go to the bathroom... this 2ww can be hard lolClick to expand...
> 
> This is my first month after 18 years. I hate this TWW.
> You?Click to expand...

I have been ttc for a 1 1/2 but i also have irregular menstrual cycles and i was told i have pcos... Its the worse because i could go a whole yeard without a menstrual. I was taking clomid 150mg and metformin also and i got the hcg trigger shot... I wanna test so bad but i cant because i dont wanna get a false positive


----------



## Bonnie1990

saffiya said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I am 11DPO also. The cramping has stopped a couple of days ago and i had what i thought was IB a few days ago. BB are sore-i am wearing a sports bra. Also when i have to pee its not that much but feels like it should be more. Still a little tired but DB has been pushing extra sleep on me the past couple of days. i have also been more emotional & weepy today. IDK if i am just reaching or what. all bfn's so far. af due either monday or wednesday depending on which calendar. :shrug:
> 
> I am now 12dpo and i have nausea on and off and cramping is still the same. Today i have been having some light pains on my side... I try not to pay to much attention to the symptoms because that can also signs of af. But i go to get my first beta on monday so i am happy and scared at the same time. How long have you been ttc? I also have been urinating a lot and it feels like pressure down there.. I can have a glass of water and 10 minutes later i have to go to the bathroom... this 2ww can be hard lolClick to expand...
> 
> This is my first month after 18 years. I hate this TWW.
> You?Click to expand...
> 
> I have been ttc for a 1 1/2 but i also have irregular menstrual cycles and i was told i have pcos... Its the worse because i could go a whole yeard without a menstrual. I was taking clomid 150mg and metformin also and i got the hcg trigger shot... I wanna test so bad but i cant because i dont wanna get a false positiveClick to expand...

Fx'd for you. :dust:


----------



## dabs

Hello ladies,
I was reading and was wondering the outcome and what's going on with you hall's progress. I myself am now about 11dpo and my boobs are killing me along with waves of feeling sick to my tummy. My cramps are not normal af cramps but more like little thumps and a little pressure slight. My appetite is out of controls and this might be a lil tmi but I had a wet dream last night for the first time ever :blush: I am being very patient bust I'm bout to bust!!!! P.s. I was 4 days late last month but when af came it was sooooooo heavy (not the norm) thanks ladies hope all is well! :dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

dabs said:


> Hello ladies,
> I was reading and was wondering the outcome and what's going on with you hall's progress. I myself am now about 11dpo and my boobs are killing me along with waves of feeling sick to my tummy. My cramps are not normal af cramps but more like little thumps and a little pressure slight. My appetite is out of controls and this might be a lil tmi but I had a wet dream last night for the first time ever :blush: I am being very patient bust I'm bout to bust!!!! P.s. I was 4 days late last month but when af came it was sooooooo heavy (not the norm) thanks ladies hope all is well! :dust::dust:

I was bfn last month. On cd6 now for round two. :dust:


----------



## saffiya

Hello. Sorry for the late reply but i was also a bfn last month. I just started my new cycle of clomid. I am currently on cd7... How has everyone been and is there anything new? Any bfp's yet


----------



## Bonnie1990

saffiya said:


> Hello. Sorry for the late reply but i was also a bfn last month. I just started my new cycle of clomid. I am currently on cd7... How has everyone been and is there anything new? Any bfp's yet

Hi saffiya
Nothing new here. Hoping this month the bc is out of my system and we get our BFP. Just prenatals, OPK and bbt. Considering baby aspirin but I need to do some research but it is a simple thing to try. Only on month two so I'm trying not to go too over the top yet. 
Good luck with this cycle. We are on the same days. 
:dust:


----------



## saffiya

Bonnie1990 said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Sorry for the late reply but i was also a bfn last month. I just started my new cycle of clomid. I am currently on cd7... How has everyone been and is there anything new? Any bfp's yet
> 
> Hi saffiya
> Nothing new here. Hoping this month the bc is out of my system and we get our BFP. Just prenatals, OPK and bbt. Considering baby aspirin but I need to do some research but it is a simple thing to try. Only on month two so I'm trying not to go too over the top yet.
> Good luck with this cycle. We are on the same days.
> 
> i am hoping this is our month and praying we both get our bfp's. How long where you on bc before you got off? do you have normal cycles since you been off bc and yes they told me not to stress because it wont happen if stress is involved... I heard about the baby aspirin what does it do for you? i am also taking prenatals too.Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie1990

saffiya said:
 

> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Sorry for the late reply but i was also a bfn last month. I just started my new cycle of clomid. I am currently on cd7... How has everyone been and is there anything new? Any bfp's yet
> 
> Hi saffiya
> Nothing new here. Hoping this month the bc is out of my system and we get our BFP. Just prenatals, OPK and bbt. Considering baby aspirin but I need to do some research but it is a simple thing to try. Only on month two so I'm trying not to go too over the top yet.
> Good luck with this cycle. We are on the same days.
> 
> i am hoping this is our month and praying we both get our bfp's. How long where you on bc before you got off? do you have normal cycles since you been off bc and yes they told me not to stress because it wont happen if stress is involved... I heard about the baby aspirin what does it do for you? i am also taking prenatals too.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a copper t IUD for 10 years with very regular cycles. It was due for removal and with talking about the possibly of TTC I opted to just go on bc. I was on bc for 6 months and took my last one the end of December. Almost 20 years ago I became pregnant the first month off with my daughter. I do admit that the past few months I had futzes with my cycle to skip a period for vacation purposes so it may have screwed with my cycle too much. Hindsight I shouldn't have and hindsight I should have stopped a month or two early but it is what it is. Jan af was fairly light and short but in time and Feb was on time but heavier and more cramps. Again. My fault I'm sure due to my tinkering. So now hopefully things are normalized.
> I think the low dose aspirin is supposed to help thin the blood just enough to help increase blood flow and could help prevent an early mc becuase of sticky platelets. I tend to forget to take supplements that are required multiple times a day so one little tablet is an easy add for me. Still debating.Click to expand...


----------



## saffiya

Bonnie1990 said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Sorry for the late reply but i was also a bfn last month. I just started my new cycle of clomid. I am currently on cd7... How has everyone been and is there anything new? Any bfp's yet
> 
> Hi saffiya
> Nothing new here. Hoping this month the bc is out of my system and we get our BFP. Just prenatals, OPK and bbt. Considering baby aspirin but I need to do some research but it is a simple thing to try. Only on month two so I'm trying not to go too over the top yet.
> Good luck with this cycle. We are on the same days.
> 
> i am hoping this is our month and praying we both get our bfp's. How long where you on bc before you got off? do you have normal cycles since you been off bc and yes they told me not to stress because it wont happen if stress is involved... I heard about the baby aspirin what does it do for you? i am also taking prenatals too.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a copper t IUD for 10 years with very regular cycles. It was due for removal and with talking about the possibly of TTC I opted to just go on bc. I was on bc for 6 months and took my last one the end of December. Almost 20 years ago I became pregnant the first month off with my daughter. I do admit that the past few months I had futzes with my cycle to skip a period for vacation purposes so it may have screwed with my cycle too much. Hindsight I shouldn't have and hindsight I should have stopped a month or two early but it is what it is. Jan af was fairly light and short but in time and Feb was on time but heavier and more cramps. Again. My fault I'm sure due to my tinkering. So now hopefully things are normalized.
> I think the low dose aspirin is supposed to help thin the blood just enough to help increase blood flow and could help prevent an early mc becuase of sticky platelets. I tend to forget to take supplements that are required multiple times a day so one little tablet is an easy add for me. Still debating.Click to expand...
> 
> i been of bc since i was 17 years old and i got off because it was making me sick and gain to much weight and now i also have pcos...So its a very hard process and i am wishing you luck of getting your bfp. What cd are you on now? They say that it take a year for bc to get out your system but i know women who got pregnant right after bc... i know i have to take clomid three times a day along with metformin 3 times a day and also i take my prenatal vitamins... its a lot of pills to take. I am going to read more into the aspirin and see what it says... Do you use opk's or chart at all? Are you seeing a fertility specialist?Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie1990

saffiya said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Sorry for the late reply but i was also a bfn last month. I just started my new cycle of clomid. I am currently on cd7... How has everyone been and is there anything new? Any bfp's yet
> 
> Hi saffiya
> Nothing new here. Hoping this month the bc is out of my system and we get our BFP. Just prenatals, OPK and bbt. Considering baby aspirin but I need to do some research but it is a simple thing to try. Only on month two so I'm trying not to go too over the top yet.
> Good luck with this cycle. We are on the same days.
> 
> i am hoping this is our month and praying we both get our bfp's. How long where you on bc before you got off? do you have normal cycles since you been off bc and yes they told me not to stress because it wont happen if stress is involved... I heard about the baby aspirin what does it do for you? i am also taking prenatals too.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a copper t IUD for 10 years with very regular cycles. It was due for removal and with talking about the possibly of TTC I opted to just go on bc. I was on bc for 6 months and took my last one the end of December. Almost 20 years ago I became pregnant the first month off with my daughter. I do admit that the past few months I had futzes with my cycle to skip a period for vacation purposes so it may have screwed with my cycle too much. Hindsight I shouldn't have and hindsight I should have stopped a month or two early but it is what it is. Jan af was fairly light and short but in time and Feb was on time but heavier and more cramps. Again. My fault I'm sure due to my tinkering. So now hopefully things are normalized.
> I think the low dose aspirin is supposed to help thin the blood just enough to help increase blood flow and could help prevent an early mc becuase of sticky platelets. I tend to forget to take supplements that are required multiple times a day so one little tablet is an easy add for me. Still debating.Click to expand...
> 
> i been of bc since i was 17 years old and i got off because it was making me sick and gain to much weight and now i also have pcos...So its a very hard process and i am wishing you luck of getting your bfp. What cd are you on now? They say that it take a year for bc to get out your system but i know women who got pregnant right after bc... i know i have to take clomid three times a day along with metformin 3 times a day and also i take my prenatal vitamins... its a lot of pills to take. I am going to read more into the aspirin and see what it says... Do you use opk's or chart at all? Are you seeing a fertility specialist?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on cd 7 today and I temp and chart and use OPK. I have not been to any doctors yet. I have never had any gyn issues so I figured I would just see what happens first. Not being quite yet 40 and only on our 2nd cycle I really don't think a doctor would do anything yet anyway. We have not discussed how far we will go to get pregnant if it doesn't happen. I might try meds like clomid but I don't know if we would try any assisted routes. Maybe. Who knows. Hopefully it won't even come to that. How long have you been off bc now?Click to expand...


----------



## saffiya

I have been off bc for 5 years now. but i also have pcos thats why i dont have normal cycles... just starting in dec i started getting regular cycles. i also take clomid which i am on now and metformin... ttc is not a easy task but this is only my second cycle so i am not giving up and trying to stay positive.. yes i hope you dont have to go down that route that i am going down... i wish you good luck and keep me updated


----------



## dabs

Ok, well good luck! Thanks for the reply.


----------

